# A Dairy Q from my 13 year-old Daughter



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter asked me this question a couple of days ago and I didn't really have an answer. So I shall pose it to you all:

When a doe kids with multiple babies, does her body produce additional colostrum? 

ie. Will she make 4 times as much colostrum if she has quads as she would if she had a single?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great question!
I do not know the answer but it sure seems like there's plenty of colostrum for multiples.
It's when they get a week (sometimes less sometimes more) old the weakest gets shoved off the faucets, which is why a lot of people pull one or two for bottle feeding.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

great question. anyone know the answer.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

I would guess that the answer would be no. Only a guess, but I think they normally produce more than is needed so extra production would not be necessary.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hughie said:


> I would guess that the answer would be no. Only a guess, but I think they normally produce more than is needed so extra production would not be necessary.


 Now that's an answer that makes sense.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've noticed with my nigerians. If a doe is going to have multiples, her udder usually starts filling earlier and with more capacity than if she were to have a single or twins. That's been my personal experience. I don't know if there is a definite answer on that, but I would say it's generally true that the doe does produce more if she has multiples. I've never seen one not have enough colostrum to feed all the babies plenty.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Groovy. Thanks for all your replies. I shared them with Abigail. :-D


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My does do not produce more for trips or Quads than they do for singles or twins


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say that there is always (in a normal situation) enough colostrum for multiples...what amazes me is how do all of them get a chance to eat? My girls kick their twins off in seconds....do the ones that have multiples stand long enough for them all? Or is there typically smaller ones from not eating as much?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My does fill early if they have multiple kids in there, and they do produce more. Natures way of making sure all the kids have enough. I can show you one of my does that had quads as a second freshener, who blew out her udder before kidding, that's how much her production went up. 
She milked a consistant 3 gallons a day that year. She's due to kid on the 31st this year and her udder is bigger now than it was at peak last year.

However, they don't produce 4x the regular amount if they have quads. Maybe 2x at most.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lacie I'd love to see pics...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to see too Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's last years pics before she even hit peak. In the 1st 3 pictures, she was at a 9hr fill. Right now her udder floor is well below her hocks. Her teat is 4 inches from dragging the ground, and she isn't even bagged up yet. Naturally she's going to be producing more, with this being her 3rd freshening this year, but I have the suspicion she has triplets this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want to see too Lacie


Skyla, you already know which doe it is! You've seen the pics :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew who it was, but I've never seen the pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What? I posted them 3 times on the chat thread! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, and then took them down! And it was all while I was at work! Lol! So I missed it each time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well if you were more available, I don't know.... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy mother of all udders :shock: That's one amazing udder Lacie :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrong timing is all lol!

And LOL Laura, you always make me crack up!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know if I'd call it amazing :lol: I mean, if they're gonna blow one side to produce 2 gallons a day from that half, they could at least blow the other half to even it up :lol: 
Quite the difference from her FF year!
(original poster, sorry for hijacking, just wanted to show you how much can happen if they get pregnancy stress with quads)








Her on the left


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie , all your goats are flipping gorgeous and you know it


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wowza!! Is that udder gonna blow out??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy Goat! Hijack away. My girls and I are having a blast seeing all these great udders. You've all also managed to put Abby's fears to rest that there might not be enough colostrum for all the kids. Methinks there will be PLENTY!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol! Well she had a great udder until it stressed, but she produces more now, so I don't know how to take it :lol:
I really hope she has a buck and a doe for me this year. I'd definitely like to expand not only her will to milk and feed conversion, but also the fact that she has the genes to produce many kids 

But back to the topic, kids only need a belly full of colostrum, they can be put on regular milk right after that. So 4-6oz per kid is all you need  not gallons like the doe above :lol:


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

From my goats, and from what I've heard from others ... they produce a bit extra for multiples, but not a static "so much per kid" quantity.

From mine, a goat with a single is likely to produce about 3 times more than the kid needs. One with trips produces enough for 4 or 5 kids.

The same equation happens with milk actually ... although regular milking will bring them on to a stable quantity, I find mine after the first few days have about 6 cups a day for a single, or 8 for twins, or 10 for trips. This increases rapidly as kids/humans demand it, fortunately as 10 cups is not enough for trips when they're older!


----------

